# curling fins... or cramped fins?



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

What does it mean when the ends of fins start to curl or cramp or whatever? is the water too hot? ph weird? I find some bettas at LFS and petco have this symptons of curling fins... is there anyway to uncurl it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This means there is something wrong, if in a bowl do a 100% change, in a tank do a 75% water change. Look for signs of diseases.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I've read that it's usually worse in hard water. Mine has a bit of this problem, so I switched him to soft water. I don't know if it's helping or not. It's been too soon.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

dmhalfmoon said:


> This means there is something wrong, if in a bowl do a 100% change, in a tank do a 75% water change. Look for signs of diseases.


i just recently found his fins starting to shred... oh no!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like finrot. Keeping the water very clean can help.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

*white tip fins*

what does it mean when pletoral (?) the two bottom fins right below his chin, starts to have a white tip... is this the bone of the fins or what? this happens to most of my bettas... what does it mean? thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The pectoral fins are the ones that are constantly moving, on the sides of the head.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

So after a little more time, switching to softer whatever has definitely helped with my Betta's fin curling.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

it kind of worked for my betta too... i recently measured my tap water ph level... and it has RISEN about 0.4 levels! WTF!!! IrvineCA water is obviously NOT safe!!! iam treatin the ph level and I think that helped


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope he gets better! I just bought another male VT betta yesterday, and he looks healthy and acts healthy, but his dorsal fin has a curl at the end, and i dont know if thats something i should be worried about or not... what do you think?


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

mine has white tips which are sleowly going and his pHotoreal, or what ever you call them are curling, i lied his vase isnt 1 litre its 3 but i dont know wethe to try putting him in my other tank (a 30 litre bioorb) he would look stunning in there but i have a dp and am worrid that he will ahve a go at the betta.
i can supply a lot of supplies and if push comes to shove put the betta back in teh vase... x


----------

